# Brian WILLIAMS



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

News anchor Brian Williams just got suspended for "stretching the truth", hope that doesn't happen around here!!!:whistling:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Was that the shot at Helicopter deal?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess you never heard his hit single Gen and Juice
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jidziKYG9jk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It should be as much of a crime as trying to impersonate a member of the armed forces. Unfortunately, the Dems wouldn't have a front runner any longer.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

The national news is about the only news I like to watch anymore and Brian Williams is my favorite of the 3. I saw the original airing where he mentioned the event and the following evening where he apologized. Nobody seems to be pointing out that if Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld had not created the the web of lies that led up to the Iraq war, Brian Williams would have never been in helicopter to allegedly get hit by a RPG! On a lighter note, this is a fishing form and stretching the truth is second nature to a fisherman.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> The national news is about the only news I like to watch anymore and Brian Williams is my favorite of the 3. I saw the original airing where he mentioned the event and the following evening where he apologized. Nobody seems to be pointing out that if Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld had not created the the web of lies that led up to the Iraq war, Brian Williams would have never been in helicopter to allegedly get hit by a RPG! On a lighter note, this is a fishing form and stretching the truth is second nature to a fisherman.


Yeah; and if Eadweard Muybridge had not invented film, Charles Manson would have never arranged the killing of that movie actress Sharon Tate. You should have been his defense lawyer.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

salty_dawg said:


> The national news is about the only news I like to watch anymore and Brian Williams is my favorite of the 3. I saw the original airing where he mentioned the event and the following evening where he apologized. Nobody seems to be pointing out that if Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld had not created the the web of lies that led up to the Iraq war, Brian Williams would have never been in helicopter to allegedly get hit by a RPG! On a lighter note, this is a fishing form and stretching the truth is second nature to a fisherman.


So it is Bush's fault that Williams lied? Are you kidding me? That's one of the dumbest things I've read on this forum.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> So it is Bush's fault that Williams lied? Are you kidding me? That's one of the dumbest things I've read on this forum.


No, that is not what I'm saying at all. 

The media turns everything into a $h!tstorm nowadays. Whether it is Don Imus, Paula Dean, Bush, Clinton or Obama...pick your victim. You're always just one post on facebook, a slip of the tongue or an inappropriate pic taken at the wrong time to have your life ruined. As previously noted, I watched the 2/3 and 2/4 broadcasts and don't recall thinking at the end of the 2/4 broadcast "MY God! NBC must fire Brian Williams immediately!" It just wasn't that big of a deal when both broadcasts were taken in context. If you watched both broadcasts (without the media spin) you too may form a different opinion...or not. 

The Bush comment was a reference to a segment from the Daily Show. Pardon my sarcasm. I'm cynical when it comes to national politics. I didn't care for Bush and especially don't care for the current administration. However, until I can accumulate a few billion dollars and have my own lobbyist, my individual interests will be ignored.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

John Stewart is leaving before they come after him


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

At least the Fresh/ Brackish section is getting some posts.... tho they have NOTHING to do with Fresh/ Brackish Reports! :no:

There is a section called OFF TOPIC and another called POLITICS. Might want to check them out... :whistling:


Oh, and if the helicopter had never been invented, or the internal combustion engine for that matter, Williams would never have even been in one. It's Ford's Fault!!!!

Actually, if man was never created.... never mind.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If America had never been discovered none of this would be happening..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

let's get this back on track! I heard Brian Williams caught this one the other day on Yellow River, joker is a heck of a bass fisherman...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i guess you could say that this thread is not fresh....it's brackish

jack


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

He should go straight into politics cause them suckers lie like nobody else :

He would fit right in with that bunch of sorry SOB's 


If that fails he can become a poster on the PFF , go fishing and post all kinds of good stories :thumbsup:


But seriously : its the way he handled it , cause all he had to do was the hillary defense : " What Dang Diffence Does It Make" on a twitter post within 24 hours of the gaff and he would have been on par with our king and savor and all his great minions from the cast of glee.

Instead he looses his 13 million dollar a year job pay for 6 months and maybe he will get to come back " ouch "

That stings!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

You cannot be "The presenter of facts" for a major news network if you are telling whoppers repeatedly. It wasn't just one story. He stretched the truth (maybe out and out fibbed) about Katrina and a couple of other stories as well. His ego has been inflated by his appearances on the Jimmy Fallon show and other entertainment venues. too bad because I enjoyed watching him on the evening news


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The guy is likable but you will never see him back in the Anchor's Chair at a network. He will go the way of Geraldo Rivera and end up opening old safes on Cable TV or appearing on Celebrity Apprentice with Dennis Rodman.

Saying you saw bodies floating down Canal Street is just stupid but saying you were shot down or your aircraft was forced down by enemy fire, in a war zone, is unforgivable and an insult to all the men and women who actually came in harm's way.

It's worse than a guy in the Air Force who got his foot run over by a forklift, at a base in Thailand, saying he was wounded in Vietnam. Or equal to.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Cap'n Davey said:


> At least the Fresh/ Brackish section is getting some posts.... tho they have NOTHING to do with Fresh/ Brackish Reports! :no:
> 
> There is a section called OFF TOPIC and another called POLITICS. Might want to check them out... :whistling:
> 
> ...


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*rasberrys!!*



Rickpcfl said:


> Cap'n Davey said:
> 
> 
> > At least the Fresh/ Brackish section is getting some posts.... tho they have NOTHING to do with Fresh/ Brackish Reports! :no:
> ...


----------

